# I have no idea where else to ask...



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

I normally don’t share personal info on random groups but I want some input, lol. I’ve been having flutters in my lower abdomen since last Saturday. It feels exactly like it does when you first start feeling a baby move. However....I’ve had periods. I know some women can bleed during pregnancy and that it can be normal. For those of you that know what I’m talking about....I’ve also been temping to keep track of my cycles and they go up and down depending on the time of my cycle like they should be, unlike during pregnancy where they’d stay up. So, does anyone experience this fluttering and what can be other reasons why this could be happening? Thanks!


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Wind and general bowel stuff. I've had the odd time when I've had something that felt just like a kick and I am most definitely NOT pregnant.


----------



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I've been farting and pooping fine and never have experienced anything like this, other then being pregnant. It's been going on all day everyday for almost a week. I'm just afraid it's a tumor or something. I'm suppose to get my period today or tomorrow and I'll wait until it's over to see if I'm still fluttering then call the Dr. Our bodies are odd, lol.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

Way TMI, but true...this happened to me right after taking an herbal anti-parasite cleanse. And 24-48 hours after, the parasites were...evacuated.







It's never happened again, not before that and not since.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

There is a thing called phantom kicks, women who get them frequently (such as myself) are often explained away by just being gassy... but when its in your own body you can TELL the difference. Really easily. These are to the point where I have to stop and remind myself that I am NOT pregnant.

The only studies I have ever found on this claim that since they only seem to happen in women who have previously been pregnant and can tell a distinct difference between gas and kicks... its likely due to injury to the abdominal muscles during pregnancy... as some muscles twitch when recovering from injury.

Makes sense to me *shrug*


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

I've had this and it really is very odd. However, mine went away after I stopped eating grains.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I get that, as well, and am definitely not pregnant. But it's enough sometimes to make one stop and think! Of course, it's absolutely possible to be pg and still have what appears to be AF come, so a cheap HPT may serve to ease your mind.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
I get that, as well, and am definitely not pregnant. But it's enough sometimes to make one stop and think! Of course, it's absolutely possible to be pg and still have what appears to be AF come, so a cheap HPT may serve to ease your mind.


----------

